# It looks like snow but no it isn't snow it is white Mist road boiling hot.Photo's



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*It's so hot, I wish it would cool down..Need some cool weather.*

Hi. Everyone... I wish someone could send us some cool weather or maybe some snow to cool things down... The past 5 days have been just terrible the humidity is high and so is the temperature.. Yesterday was 34 dgs with the humidity at 85 today the humidity was 87 and 33dgs... On the weather forecast they say that we are in for more extreme heat for another week.. We had the air con on today but Indi wasn't under it he was in the rumpus room...Next Friday is going to be 37. I keep Indi cool he has baths and I sometimes spray him but he is fussy doesn't like the spray bottle.. Today was like an oven we nearly melted.. No storms today to cool things down we only get a little one with not much rain then it is hot again....I have been having a cold shower to cool down and eating ice blocks....It's to hot to take Indi out side for his sun for vitumn D I have to wait till early in the morning to take him out for 10 minutes before the sun gets really hot.. I worry about him in the hot house while we are out I put him in the coolest spot till we come home the windows are open for him we have screens on them... I can't wait till the heat goes and we get some cool weather.. Can someone send us some snow or some cool weather we would love it. Madonna is feeling the heat to...


----------



## Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

You can have our cold weather, could you send us some of your heat  Thanks


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hunter said:


> You can have our cold weather, could you send us some of your heat  Thanks


Hey Mick. I'd Gladly swap you some our heat for some cool weather if you want some..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with you, Lyn. We need a break from it all right now.

My friend in Canada says she wants to swap with me too as she gets -36 and worse! I have been in that weather for about 6 winters over there now and I prefer the cold any day to the HUMIDITY that we get. However, I feel for people that live in the cold year in year out - all right for me on my holidays  I don't think any extreme weather is good, be it hot or cold.

I was vacuuming today and it was so humid and hot that I could not grip the vacuum handle due to the sweat all over it and all over my hands after just 1 minute! There were puddles of sweat dripping onto the floor while I was vacuuming!! Lucky I was mopping later anyhow. Sorry to be graphic but that's what it's like. I've had 3 showers and washed my hair twice today.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with you Lyn and Madonna. The humidity down here has been terrible. It has just been going on and on and on. Although I will say that so far it has been a fairly mild summer so far. We have not had any bad bush fires locally as yet and no days when it has been 40c and higher. But the humidity is really getting to me. My poor evaporative cooler has been going pretty much non stop plus another fan as well. Just moving outside the living room for a few minutes and I am dripping with sweat.

I really don't like summer in Australia.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll try to send you some cool weather ladies!  Right now it's 9 C here! I hope it will cool down soon!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Were on for more heart today. It was so hot last night I couldn't sleep for it I kicked off the sheets had the ceiling fan on.. So far the humidity is 80.. The heat makes you tied.. Also I wish it would rain.. I'd love your cold Despina...


----------



## Aussiegal (Nov 29, 2014)

I am with u all on this one. Only being over here for 12 months coming from England and its really hard. Chinese tubs full of ice in the freezer for the evaporative cooler, ice water in the fridge. Ice cream eating contests hehehehe. Our birdies are coping better than I am lol


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Its winter here but we will have 60 degrees fahrenheit tomorrow! Yay! I always wonder why some countries use fahrenheit and some cecilius ?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Australia changed from Fahrenheit to Celsius when we went fully metric. The metric system started here in 1966 when our currency went from pounds, shillings and pence to dollars and cents. Then there was a gradual change over for everything else from weights and measures and temperatures, this was completed in the 1970's. I had the majority of my schooling in Imperial and the last part of it in metric, I often find myself thinking in both Imperial and Metric with measurements. Weights I am pretty good with as I had to do lots of conversions from pounds and ounces to kilo's and grams in the work I did. There are 2.2046 pounds to a kilo.

Many other countries have resisted going fully metric as in the U.S. where you have dollars and cents but still use the Imperial Measurements for everything else. Canada and the United Kingdom are not fully metric.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That made my head hurt lol

I never knew it was called "imperial" 

I still can not wrap my mind around the opposite seasons lol our december, january, february is our winter but it is your summer? if I had money I would buy a house down under and winter where you are at lol

It would be neat if we had a world map linked to google where we are all auto pinned to and we can all zoom on each others location. or a world map linked to google earth and we all can see a sateliate image of our homes.

I looked up my childhood home on google earth. it is creepy how every inch of our planet is mapped


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel for you folk's...I am with Madonna...I dislike the extreme heat or cold...I am good with anything from 25 F to 75 F...anything outside of those and I start staying in the heated or air conditioned house..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Today is worse it is 36 dgs with the humidity at 75 I'd gladly pass this extreme heat onto anybody who wants it.... I am melting I have had 6 water ice blocks today. Indi is in front of the door has a screen on there is a slight small cool breeze blowing now. The water was just dripping off me today.. I hope we get a storm to cool down. I have been flipping water on Indi to keep him cool... This is a joke wish we didn't have to wear sticky clothes while this heat is on.... I'll be going to have a cold shower soon.. The heat gives you a headake and makes you tied.. I'd gladly swap this heat with anybody that has the cold... Hope we don't get this tomorrow it spose to be like this for the rest of the week....Oh boy how can we go through this terrible heat...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

At the moment it is not so much the heat but the humidity that is the problem. It just makes you so sticky and wet all the time. Unfortunately I don't have air conditioning so I have to manage with just the evaporative air cooler and a fan.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Today was really very hot we had the air con on all day up till about 2pm then we had a really bad storm the clouds rolled in the noise of the thunder was bad... We had 4 and a half MLs of rain not much.... I haven't seen a Rainbow for ages this Rainbow was really low you could nearly reach it the colours were beautiful... It was 36dgs and the humidity at 85.... After the storm i went out to see the rainbow then i saw this white stuff and i called mum out and she said it is mist coming off the boiling hot road it just looked like snow... When i took the photos the thunder was still crackling but not near me...The road was so hot that it turned to steam I have never seen this before i wouldn't like to walk on the road with no shoes on it would burn your feet.. But after the storm we had some relief of cool breeze it was wonderful.. Don't no what we are in for tomorrow we are spose to get storms for the rest of the week

Steam coming off the Road taken in the front yard..












Rainbow the buildings are where i do my jobs at the local nursing home across the road from us..


----------



## Aussiegal (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, not seen anything like that before. Wicked with the rainbow too.

It was cold here today, well cold to you lol, 22 degrees and overcast. Had to get my blankie out for the sofa, me feet were cold hehehe


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aussiegal said:


> Wow, not seen anything like that before. Wicked with the rainbow too.
> 
> It was cold here today, well cold to you lol, 22 degrees and overcast. Had to get my blankie out for the sofa, me feet were cold hehehe


I no I haven't seen it either was quite surprised when I saw it though...


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*I've seen that before but not that much! Awesome shots Lyn! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PipSqueakZ said:


> *I've seen that before but not that much! Awesome shots Lyn! *


Thanks Wendy...


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Like Wendy, I've seen this before, but not like this!! It must be really hot in Australia... Of course, it's winter here, but... it feels like spring, which is very unusual for eastern Washington. It may get to 50F here today.
I hope you have a nice air conditioned home for Indigo.. you and your mum too ... LOL!!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome photos! Thanks for posting,Lyn!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

You did a great job of capturing the steam in the pictures you posted. You are becoming an excellent photographer!

I've merged this thread with your other thread about the heat you're having right now. Any updates you can simply post in this thread rather than starting another. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone.. It's going to be another one of those hot days again today so i guess we will get another storm.. We have an air con it was on most of the day yesterday...Thank you Deb for fixing my post...


----------

